# Obama is getting schooled.



## macedog24 (Jan 7, 2017)

https://youtu.be/T2MuyDZn55o

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Drain the Swamp - OD


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2017)

Fuck Obama.


----------



## BigSwoleP (Jan 8, 2017)

Hate that idiot.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 8, 2017)

funny how people like to bring up the christian crusades but say nothing about the 1500 years of war with the muslim conquests where they attack killed and enslaved christians, including the caliphate that had territoy into france and russia, till the europeans finally had enough and fought them back. fucking obama is a traitor


----------



## SheriV (Jan 8, 2017)

I think it's amusing no one seems to realize the Christianity, Judaism and Muslim is all kind of the same religion based off of the same pagan gods theologies. 

But by all mean...please tell me how any religion has advanced anything but hate greed or fame (infamy mostly)


----------



## solidassears (Jan 8, 2017)

It's impossible to school a man child narcissistic moron.. You can tell him the truth and the facts; it won't even penetrate that thin skin.


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 11, 2017)

trump will keep the blacks and jews under control, he will do the job obummer could not


----------

